
Bragi Dash – more than just wireless headphones? - tylaw
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2015/11/features/bragi-in-ear-assistant
======
azinman2
___" Having this device in your ear -- maybe connected with something visual,
who knows? -- can enable people without any formal training to do things they
couldn't do before. Someone untrained could be shown how to build a house, for
example, and it will protect them when they are doing it."_ __

There 's no reason that stuff couldn't be done with your Android/iPhone and
bluetooth headphones. I think this project is cool, and I hope they ship
something good, but honestly if the future is all kinds of speech interfaces
the tech to make that possible is already available.

------
keypusher
I like the idea of an assistant in your ear, but this thing is vaporwear. They
do not have the hardware expertise to build it, and they didn't even try to
write the software in-house. "It is tough to make hardware, [...] when you
ship it, it has to be right." Yes, very much this. It's hard to overestimate
just how difficult shipping a quality hardware/software integration is,
especially something this complex.

~~~
jkestner

      they didn't even try to write the software in-house
    

Shades of Triggertrap.

[https://medium.com/triggertrap-playbook/how-a-half-
million-d...](https://medium.com/triggertrap-playbook/how-a-half-million-
dollar-kickstarter-project-can-crash-and-burn-5482d7d33ee1)

------
mmanfrin
Sort of the idea behind the Moto Mono:

[http://www.motorola.com/us/accessories/talk/bluetooth-
headse...](http://www.motorola.com/us/accessories/talk/bluetooth-
headsets/moto-hint/moto-hint-pdp.html)

Although it didn't really take off.

~~~
huragok
Do you mean the Moto Hint?
[http://www.motorola.com/us/accessories/talk/bluetooth-
headse...](http://www.motorola.com/us/accessories/talk/bluetooth-
headsets/moto-hint/moto-hint-pdp.html)

------
onslauth
So I actually backed this product, and the guys from Bragi are very good about
posting updates. I believe they have a deadline of posting an update on the
1st of each month. They always post their progress and include videos with
each update showing new features or completion of the current stage.

It also seems that most of the comments are saying its all vapoware. According
to the last update, the developer devices are expected to ship next week and
the week after. I will gladly post an update when I receive mine.

------
ars
Is it just me, or do other people also have a problem keeping these sort of
devices in their ear?

When I wear earbud headphones they always fall out unless I keep my head
really still.

~~~
ArekDymalski
I used to have exactly the same problem until I found that the shape of
headphones bundled with Xperia Z works for me - doesn't fell out and feels
comfortable. I believe it's a matter of testing different models.

~~~
1_player
Same for me. The only comfortable earbuds that don't fall off when walking
around are Sennheiser. The pair of CX300 I had were the best, though they had
a short lifespan (< 1 year) due to the plastic cable.

------
hartror
I love the idea but what are the health risks on having stuck in your ear
12-16 hours a day?

~~~
mey
People wear hearing aids for similar periods of time or longer depending on
type.

~~~
LordIllidan
I wear CIC (Completely-In-Canal) hearing aids all day, about 16 hours - it
does impact wax in the ear canal, but otherwise no adverse effects.

Thinking about it, this functionality would best be achieved by allying with
one of the CIC hearing aid makers - they have the hardware capacity and the
technology to deliver something like this.

